# Sibelius symphonies box sets - DG or BIS?



## opus55

Are these the same recordings of Sibelius symphonies by two different labels?

Which one would you recommend buying? One reviewer complains that DG's version doesn't have a booklet.

DG 7 discs (includes more orchestral works, it seems) US$38.47 at Amazon.com









BIS 4 discs US$53.03 at Amazon.com


----------



## Delicious Manager

I would say NEITHER. As much as I admire Neeme Järvi, I don't think his Sibelius matches that of the best. I find it too superficial, too perfunctory.

For the same money you can get the SUPERB set by Osmo Vänskä (including the original version of the Fifth Symphony). I'd go for that if you can. Or go for one of the Colin Davis sets.


----------



## Aramis

How about EMI Simon Rattle set? It's my favourite, almost perfect recording of those symphonies.


----------



## Meaghan

I second the Davis recommendation. I really like his Sibelius. His complete symphonies set on Philips should be relatively inexpensive and also includes the violin concerto and three of the tone poems. And booklets. Though I don't think it's technically a "box set." I've seen it as two "duo CD" sets that are often sold separately, as volume 1 and volume 2.


----------



## World Violist

I personally find Davis/Philips a spectacular bore.

I second Vanska on BIS. I haven't heard Neeme Jarvi yet, but I can't imagine much better than Vanska.


----------



## opus55

Umm.. more choices to consider. Thank you for all the recommendations!


----------



## JSK

Berglund recorded the Symphonies and a lot of tone poems for EMI, which are quite cheap. I've heard bits and pieces of this, and the recordings are quite good.

Decca also looks like a good deal, but I don't know the recording.

If you are considering Bis, that price is so expensive that you may want to consider paying more to get the essential Sibelius set, if you are an enthusiastic Sibelian.


----------



## david johnson

berglund or sanderling are the ones for me.


----------



## Aksel

I also prefer the Osmo Vänskä with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra recordings on BIS.


----------



## Elgarian

There are already enough recommendations here to bewilder the OP, so I'm reluctant to add more. But for some reason, there does seem to be a particularly wide range of opinion regarding recorded performances of Sibelius symphonies. I agree with WV about the Davis recordings, for example (there are three different sets); the RCA set seems ponderous and dull to me despite the acclaim it's received in some quarters, and that's put me off trying the other two. It seems that we all come to Sibelius with importantly different expectations, and there isn't a 'best for all'.

I've been searching (on and off, and more off than on, perhaps) for an approach that truly satisfied me for more than 40 years, and finally found something that came close, with the Vanska BIS set. He has a meticulous, tight approach that still offers plenty of ice and fire; but I knew it still wasn't quite what I was looking for. I found the Real Thing only a few months ago, in the set by Segerstam and the Helsinki Philharmonic:










He takes a more broadly Romantic approach. If you want your Sibelius with big sweeping vistas, with cold winds from the North bringing snow through the pine forests, then this is for you. It's as close to my perfect Sibelius as I've come.

However, another set that I find very exciting is the recently-released-on-CD Rozhdestvensky set with the Moscow Radio Orchestra:










If you want your Sibelius to come with a more Russian feeling, with raw, rasping brass to send thrills up the spine, than this fits the bill excellently. I wouldn't want this to be my _only_ Sibelius set. But if I could have only two, I'd choose this and the Segerstam.


----------



## opus55

So far everyone is recommending a recording other than Jarvi's. I'll just have to go listen to sample audio then decide which one to get.

FYI, I'm not too impressed with the recordings of 1st and 2nd that I currently have:


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

opus55 said:


> DG 7 discs (includes more orchestral works, it seems) US$38.47 at Amazon.com


Admittedly, I probably haven't listened to as many cycles of the Sibelius symphonies as some here, but I have this Järvi set and find his interpretations completely satisfactory. Granted I haven't heard the Vänskä, but Järvi is definitely superior to Davis with the BSO and his set on RCA in my opinion. Plus you get a nice collection of all the major tone poems as well, so it's a good set. I don't think you would regret it if you went with it.


----------



## opus55

From the samples I heard on amazon.com, my preferences are: Vanska, Jarvi, Rattle in no particular order.

I cannot decide which one I like better from 30 second clips. Rattle's boxset has a HUGE price advantage over BIS though..........


----------



## Briano

And how about the Sanderling/Berlin Classics set? It is also very fine.


----------



## Art Rock

There is also a box of the Danish National under Leif Segerstam, originally on Chandos, now for super budget price at Brilliant Classics. I have not heard it (most of my Sibelius symphonies are by Ashkenazy on Decca), but it gets good reviews as well. Worth a listen probably.


----------



## opus55

Still haven't made purchase. I checked out Davis/BSO Complete Symphonies Vol 1 on Philips from library. It sounds decent but did not make me want to buy it.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

What about Bernstein recordings? I like them very much!


----------



## Guest

For my money, I'd go with Rattle; his Sibelius 3 is my favorite. But for the best recording of Sibelius 2, you have to go with Karajan. Jarvi would be my second option for a box set.


----------



## tdc

Just picked up the Decca recordings of his symphonies done by Blomstedt. Havent listened to them yet, but it doesnt sound like anyone here has even heard them? If anyone has let me know what you think.


----------



## World Violist

tdc said:


> Just picked up the Decca recordings of his symphonies done by Blomstedt. Havent listened to them yet, but it doesnt sound like anyone here has even heard them? If anyone has let me know what you think.


I've heard a bit of the Blomstedt cycle (4th and 5th symphonies), and while the 4th is quite good, it's let down in the fourth movement by using bells instead of glocks (the latter being Sibelius' intention), and the fifth symphony just didn't take off for me. I'd like to hear what you and others think of this cycle as well!


----------



## opus55

So, going against all the other recommendations I bought this.









This 7-disc set includes many tone poems (big reason why I chose this set) as well and I only wish I had more time to listen. About half way through listening to them since I got it on Saturday.


----------



## blomster

What about Sixten Ehrling one? And also Robert Kajanus, but has he made the recordings for all symphonies?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Kajanus only recorded symphonies 1, 2, 3 and 5, so there's no complete set.

If you are interested in the historical route, then I would wholeheartedly recommend the classic cycle of symphonies recorded by Anthony Collins with the London Symphony Orchestra between 1952-55. The recordings are mono, but very good mono. The performances are superlative. Here's a review.


----------



## World Violist

And those Kajanus recordings are really expensive, too. On Amazon US, there are reissues of Symphonies 2 and 5 from Kajanus' original cycle, the second filled (I believe) with Heifetz's first reading of the violin concerto, the fifth filled with Kajanus' recording of Tapiola and Schneevoigt's recording of the sixth symphony. So, all still 1930's or earlier. But my real beef comes with the fact that I can't get Kajanus' recording of the third symphony without paying $50 or something.


----------



## Conor71

opus55 said:


> So, going against all the other recommendations I bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 7-disc set includes many tone poems (big reason why I chose this set) as well and I only wish I had more time to listen. About half way through listening to them since I got it on Saturday.


Good choice  - I think there are plenty of good Sibelius cycles really and you arent going to be disappointed with this one!.


----------



## TxllxT

In my collection of Sibelius' Symphonies I've got Vänskä (BIS) standing next to Karajan (DG & EMI), Davies, Berglund, Kamu & Järvi. When it comes to grasping the brooding dark mythic anguish, I pick out Karajan, who did nr. 4 - 7 in 1954 & 1968 and nr.1 in 1981. With the modern recordings of the nordic conductors I enjoy the orchestral splash & polish, but they do not push you towards & into the abyss. At present I'm getting acquainted with Barbirolli's bid, which seems quite promising!
[By the way, this is my 1st post on this forum]


----------



## Tero

The tone poems are fine. I rarely listen to Järvi's symphonies anymore. The Kullervo is fine.


----------



## Tero

I did play Symphony 6. I liked it better on Järvi DG than Järvi BIS.


----------



## bigshot

For me, it was very hard to find a decent Sibelius cycle. Karajan is OK, very dramatic, but then I heard Kajanus and all of a sudden, that wasn't good enough any more. The closest thing I found was Vanska / Lahti. Jarvi just sounds like he is playing notes on a page, and for this particular music, that is a deadly approach.


----------



## taylor16

Any thoughts or impressions on Rattle's recently released cycle? I'm new to Sibelius and absolutely love his music and want to know how others feel about the release.


----------



## hoodjem

Aksel said:


> I also prefer the Osmo Vänskä with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra recordings on BIS.


Yes.
And the BIS label always has excellent sound.


----------



## Geoff48

World Violist said:


> And those Kajanus recordings are really expensive, too. On Amazon US, there are reissues of Symphonies 2 and 5 from Kajanus' original cycle, the second filled (I believe) with Heifetz's first reading of the violin concerto, the fifth filled with Kajanus' recording of Tapiola and Schneevoigt's recording of the sixth symphony. So, all still 1930's or earlier. But my real beef comes with the fact that I can't get Kajanus' recording of the third symphony without paying $50 or something.


I'm not sure on whether it is available in the States but Warner classics have issued a boxed set of historic Sibelius recordings at about £15. The recordings may not be hi fi but they are perfectly listenable to, after all they were originally recorded by HMV in the thirties and presumably Warner as successor company owns the original masters. As well as the 7 symphonies there is the Violin concerto with Heifetz and Beecham and a lot of orchestral pieces, string quartet and songs. And Kajanus is magnificent.


----------



## Merl

taylor16 said:


> Any thoughts or impressions on Rattle's recently released cycle? I'm new to Sibelius and absolutely love his music and want to know how others feel about the release.


I have the same problem with the BPO cycle that I had with Rattle's earlier cycle. It just doesn't wholly connect with me yet it has its moments . Its not bad (far from it) but it occasionallyhhas an unnatural feel and is just too deliberate. Its as if every symphony has been carefully mapped out and he's sticking to the plan rigidly. It works well in some of the later ones but not always in the earlier ones.


----------



## starthrower

If you want to buy the Vanska cycle on BIS, just remember you can get it as part of the 15 CD Essential Sibelius box. So you can pay 40 bucks for 4 CDs or get 15 for another 20 dollars.


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> If you want to buy the Vanska cycle on BIS, just remember you can get it as part of the 15 CD Essential Sibelius box. So you can pay 40 bucks for 4 CDs or get 15 for another 20 dollars.


This set was also issued by Musical Heritage Society; it shows up in that form on eBay, and can usually be bought cheaply.


----------

